# Matt Busche appreciation thread



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Since I've ridden with Matt, and ridden with his teammates a lot more, I had to do something. He's 24. Originally from Iowa, but moved to Wisconsin and rode for IS Corp.

Busche is a phenom. I rode with his buddy who trained with him a lot in Iowa. Matt would put in back-to-back 6hr days on the weekend, then do 4hr interval rides on Monday and Tuesday. 20hrs in like 4-5 days, plus riding almost every day.

2009:
1st Larue - Denzer - Larue Road Race
1st Chiropractic Criterium
1st Sussex Criterium
1st WI State Road Race Championships (almost lapped the 1/2 field on a 6.5mi course!)
1st Tour of America's Dairyland Bluemounds RR
1st WI State TT Championships
2 top 10s at Nature Valley, 11th overall
1st in the amateur category of Nature Valley
Best Young Rider jersey in Nature Valley

He signed a 2 month contract with Kelly Benefit Strategies a few weeks ago and did the Tour of Utah and the USPRO road race championship.

Tour of Utah:
5th in stage 3 (behind Lill of TT1, Mancebo of ROCK, Louder from BMC, McCarty from OUCH)
*7th overall in Tour of Utah
*

*5th overall at the USPRO Road Race Championships,* while helping Andrew Bajadali take 2nd behind Hincapie.

Sad to see him leave WI cycling, but awesome to see him go pro. If he really wants to do it, he'll be ProTour by 2011 after doing a year in the domestic scene.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah iowa!


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

thought this may need a TTT


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Since I've ridden with Matt, and ridden with his teammates a lot more, I had to do something. He's 24. Originally from Iowa, but moved to Wisconsin and rode for IS Corp.
> 
> Busche is a phenom. I rode with his buddy who trained with him a lot in Iowa. Matt would put in back-to-back 6hr days on the weekend, then do 4hr interval rides on Monday and Tuesday. 20hrs in like 4-5 days, plus riding almost every day.
> 
> ...


I might be one year late...


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Just watched the US Pro national champ this morning on Versus. Busche was very impressive at the end, the only one who held Hincapie's wheel up the final ascent.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Heard that he's signed with Radio Shack. I know people that ride with him, and they confirm that he's a phenom, and a real good guy. Congrats to him.


----------



## MJH2 (Feb 26, 2007)

How you like Busche now?


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

He was fantastic at the TOC ... I'm glad to see he put that fitness to good use in Greenville!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

First time I heard the name was during the ToC when he pulled Horner to victory. Immediately became a fan. I picked him for the US Pro win, but unfortunately didn't actually get any money on it ;-)

In Greenville on Monday, we randomly met his Dad during the final circuits of downtown. He was absolutely GLOWING with pride. 

We love our hometown boy George here in Greenville, but it was great to see Busche win it by a nose.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember James (the OP) bragging about this kid a couple of years ago.
He's a phenom, no doubt. :thumbsup:
I'm just glad to see so many Americans with true potential. :cornut:


----------

